# Who will bore a Surefire A21?



## flip (Oct 11, 2010)

Any suggestions on who to contact to have a Surefire A21 adapter bored to handle an 18mm cell?


----------



## alantch (Oct 11, 2010)

wquiles or electronguru?


----------



## flip (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Alantch. I had already tried your 2nd suggestion but he won't deal with them because they aren't serial numbered so he can't accurately track the parts.


----------



## alantch (Oct 11, 2010)

Suggest you head over to the machining forum and ask.


----------



## comloz (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi there,
I am sorry to resurect this thread but I am also looking for the A21 adapter to mount on newly bought L60.
Thanks for you help


----------

